# Tournament group!



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I am looking for 2-3 guys interested in fishing some different offshore tournaments this summer ( mbgfc, ecbs ). I have friends that can fish but frankly they don't have the funds to fish. I am serious about tournament fishing however I do it to have a good time. Fishing would be done of a 27 Cape Horn w/ twin f200 Yamahas. Or if anyone is looking for another guy to fish with you on your boat either way just need to find a group that can match funds. I have experience offshore fishing in tournaments just recently got my own offshore capable boat.


----------



## Alabamaspot (Apr 25, 2013)

Are you still looking for folks?


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Not right now


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Pm me if u want to fish any mbgfc tour


----------



## eggs over easy (Jun 1, 2012)

I have the availability, funds and boat. let me know if a spot opens up!


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Tourney*

I would be very interested to fish some tournaments, some experience and not a problem with funds, loads of gear, Hilton's etc... let me know. Thank you.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I have talked to some other guys first and we are getting a practice trip together to see how it goes. Any opening I will let everyone know.


----------

